# How do I UNDO CAPS LOCK



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

hi,

I was just wonderiNG HOW DO MAKE THE BIG WORDS SMALL AGAIN when I have written a sentence by accident in caps. Is there a short cut because ive seen someone do it before?


----------



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

In Office apps you can use Shift-F3 to cycle through.


----------



## NightLord (Sep 29, 2004)

By the way, I always find it useful to make windows beep when you hit CapsLock. This option can be found here: Control Panel ---> Accessibility Options.

On my former keyboard I just broke the CapsLock key out of the keyboard 

/NL


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Within certain programs, there are settings to warn you or reverse the caps lock when it is not needed. For instance, in Word (all versions that I have dealt with up to 2003) you can set it to watch for tHIS and toggle the caps lock off automatically, while fixing the bad word.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

lol, a little late in jumping in...but where in word 2003 is this option.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have described it in your other post (for Word 2003) to manually change
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/496815-can-i-undo-text-caps.html

But in Word 2003 the automated option is in Tools - Autocorrect - Correct accidental use of the caps lock keys.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

For this thread, i was just referring to the auto option....since i never even thought this would exist and it sounded neat
The other post i just wanted to know how to actually do it manually. 

Thanks again kiwiguy !!

EDIT: The option was already checked off by default i think, but still doesnt work all the time properly...better that nothing i suppose :up: 

About as accurate as the M$ spellcheck  
But still better than my grammer


----------



## slyvone (Oct 14, 2005)

I stumble upon a great download for Excel that adds a significant amount of functionallity to problems like this one (Caps to lowercase & vice versa).
The list of extra functions is too long to begin to detail here, but this is definitley worth a look at.

Visit http://www.asap-utilities.com/ for details.

Later


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

LOL, i forgot about that app...atleast i didnt know its full potential anyways. I was recommended ASAP for something in excel by a TSG member a few months ago. ill Have to take another look...but from what i remember it was a rarity of a good pluin app.

Thanks for the :up: reminder !!!


----------

